# corner flusher proper use



## abaway (Dec 3, 2007)

I just got a betterthanever 3.5" corner flusher. I'm having trouble at the top of the corners. I'm either not able to set the tape good enough for the first 6" or the tape hooks and pulls down. I'm still having to use a ladder to fix them after I run the flusher. 
I was also having trouble with the bottom but tried it flipped over from the bottom and it set everything fine.

Is there anything I can do to get a better job at the top?


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

It's because you have wasted your money on a pile of crap. You would do a better job with a shovel.


----------



## Steve (Mar 30, 2009)

abaway said:


> I just got a betterthanever 3.5" corner flusher. I'm having trouble at the top of the corners. I'm either not able to set the tape good enough for the first 6" or the tape hooks and pulls down. I'm still having to use a ladder to fix them after I run the flusher.
> I was also having trouble with the bottom but tried it flipped over from the bottom and it set everything fine.
> 
> Is there anything I can do to get a better job at the top?


That's a common problem with angles. I have seen guys use the flushers with great success, but I use a corner roller and then a glazer. I still run in to the same problem once in a while. I think it's all about getting the feel of the tool.


----------



## abaway (Dec 3, 2007)

Steve said:


> I think it's all about getting the feel of the tool.


Most likely right. It's improved a little with the second day of use.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

wasn't sure what that brand was but after looking at one they do look a little cheasy , being that you are new don't get sucked into the junk tools . to properly glaze an angle you must roll it out good , and it also the tape has to be square into the angle or it will give you all sorts of problems , next i was thinking that you were using a banjo also am i correct ? I have yet to see anyone that uses a banjo that can decently roll and glaze out an angle the main fact is a banjo just does not leave enough mud on the tape , even with it wide open you just won't get enough mud flow behind the tape as you would with a bazooka ... which i think i will post another post on that . that will get the fire :furious: going between bazooka and banjo tapers ....


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

abaway said:


> I just got a betterthanever 3.5" corner flusher. I'm having trouble at the top of the corners. I'm either not able to set the tape good enough for the first 6" or the tape hooks and pulls down. I'm still having to use a ladder to fix them after I run the flusher.
> I was also having trouble with the bottom but tried it flipped over from the bottom and it set everything fine.
> 
> Is there anything I can do to get a better job at the top?


I use a roller, then a flusher.


----------



## Steve (Mar 30, 2009)

silverstilts said:


> wasn't sure what that brand was but after looking at one they do look a little cheasy , being that you are new don't get sucked into the junk tools . to properly glaze an angle you must roll it out good , and it also the tape has to be square into the angle or it will give you all sorts of problems , next i was thinking that you were using a banjo also am i correct ? I have yet to see anyone that uses a banjo that can decently roll and glaze out an angle the main fact is a banjo just does not leave enough mud on the tape , even with it wide open you just won't get enough mud flow behind the tape as you would with a bazooka ... which i think i will post another post on that . that will get the fire :furious: going between bazooka and banjo tapers ....


When I switched from bazooka to banjo I actually had to modify my banjo to get enough mud flow. Of course I have to kick a bucket around to reach some of the tops. And if the safety inspector is around, no stilts or buckets allowed. Bottom line, banjo can work. Messy.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Steve said:


> When I switched from bazooka to banjo I actually had to modify my banjo to get enough mud flow.


My Ames Cobra banjo has always seemed to give enough mud when I open it up. Maybe wider aperture than other types?



Steve said:


> Of course I have to kick a bucket around to reach some of the tops. And if the safety inspector is around, no stilts or buckets allowed. Bottom line, banjo can work. Messy.


I did a few 10' and higher corners from the floor at one job with my banjo - hanging ceilings were going in so I didn't have to worry about horizontal ceiling tapes. I got about a 3 footer of one these at a liquidation store for $3 to do it with: 



 
I'd stand in front of a corner with my banjo between my feet, tape dispensing end of it pointed up. Then I'd pull out tape till I could grab the end of the tape with the reacher. I'd then pull out more tape with the one hand not holding the reacher, and carry the tape with the reacher up to the top of where I wanted it on the wall. I'd stick tape into corner, and then use reacher to push tape into the wall in spots - I sometimes wouldn't get it perfect into corner, but I was new at it, and it still rolled and flushered well enough. With the mud not too thin, clean.

I'm going to get a 2' grabber for 8 and 9' walls. $2 at the liquidation store.


----------



## Steve (Mar 30, 2009)

JustMe said:


> My Ames Cobra banjo has always seemed to give enough mud when I open it up. Maybe wider aperture than other types?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My wife threw away my grabber after I chased a few of her friends around with it after a few too many at my birthday party. I'm harmless of course.


----------



## cristiano (May 2, 2009)

I think you have to get the feel for it. I've been using it for 10 years and never had a problem with it. Keep using it and you'll see that's all you need.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

JustMe said:


> My Ames Cobra banjo has always seemed to give enough mud when I open it up. Maybe wider aperture than other types?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sounds like you are making way more work for yourself , if you can't reach far enough out use a pair of stilts ??? also sounds mighty messy and not to professional ... Use a bazooka ... that's what they are intended for so you don't have to screw around mickey mousing with a half a$$ way to get something done :hammer:


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

Steve said:


> When I switched from bazooka to banjo I actually had to modify my banjo to get enough mud flow. Of course I have to kick a bucket around to reach some of the tops. And if the safety inspector is around, no stilts or buckets allowed. Bottom line, banjo can work. Messy.




Why would you switch from a bazooka to a banjo?:blink:


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Muddauber said:


> Why would you switch from a bazooka to a banjo?:blink:


 You are correct , don't make any sense to revert to something that i consider a more primitive tool , It does have its uses but all & all use the right tools for the right job...how else are you going to make any money ?


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

A few years ago on somewhat a similar topic I had hired a new guy , sent him out to a new home to start . I decided I would go check up on him that afternoon and he was hand taping standing on a bucket as he called it walking a bucket along the wall applying mud to the ring angle , really pissed me off he could have had half the home done but had hardly anything done because of his method of taping , I had to tell him if I ever caught him again hand taping a job he would be fired ... you just can't make any money doing things in a slow methodical method .....contractors want to see progress .


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

silverstilts said:


> sounds like you are making way more work for yourself , if you can't reach far enough out use a pair of stilts ???


Before I'd use stilts, I'd probably try to create an upgraded version of something like this: 



 ~

I've never used stilts and don't plan on it. An owner of our company division doesn't push them, either, as he once told me he almost really hurt himself a couple of times when using them, including almost really nailing the back of his head on the edge of a metal beam when he once went over backwards hard. Doesn't want that to happen to others.

Only one guy in our company division uses stilts anymore, and he just about did a header on the last job he used them, slipping on some mud he'd dropped on the floor while mudding a bulkhead. Hurting oneself isn't how the work gets done. Things like that can also potentially cause you grief for a long time after, maybe for life.

I can wheel around on things like my 4' and 6' mini-scaffolds to most places quite fast when needed, and I'd say they're safer (6' has outrigger bottoms), and easy to get down from if I want. In the job I was mentioning, however, it was a commercial reno job with lots of stuff laying around the floor in the middle of the rooms, including about the corners. A little hard to get around in some places at times, even with a small scaffold. Even trying to properly put something like a step ladder into some corners wasn't too easy, unless one moved things around.



silverstilts said:


> also sounds mighty messy


Were you there? I already said it was clean when I did it.

Maybe sounds messy to you, but it wasn't. Any tool I have, I can usually get onto running well quickly, including my banjo. But I have heard some people can't run them, or run them well. I can't understand why.



silverstilts said:


> and not to professional ... Use a bazooka ... that's what they are intended for so you don't have to screw around mickey mousing with a half a$$ way to get something done :hammer:


What's "professional" and "mickey mousing with a half a$$ way to get something done" in this situation? 
Your way: Thinning down taping mud enough for bazooka; then unless you're running more than one pump on jobsite, putting only pump into mud (inconveniently tying it up at times) and getting it ready, including maybe clearing out whatever is already in the pump; then pulling out the bazooka and loading it, including loading and threading the tape; then getting the bazooka feeding tape and mud well enough; then applying thinned down mud with tape, which will take longer to dry than the mud I can use in my banjo, so we can't get back into the corners sooner if we want; then emptying the bazooka and cleaning it; then clearing pump, to go back to pumping coating mud; for only a few corners?
My way: After thinning mud enough so I could pour it into banjo okay enough, I safely had the tapes placed in little enough time, with a nice even coating of not as thinned down taping mud on the tapes, that rollered and flushered out fine. No potential mud issues to clean up after from the taping or flushing. It only takes a minute or 2 to clean my banjo out at end of day. Once I've used it, I often leave it in water till then, in case I want to use it again during the day. Always ready to go, unlike a bazooka.

With a little more practice, I'd get it done even faster than I did this first time. Making an approriate way to attach my banjo upright to something like the side of a bucket - maybe a partially filled mud bucket for refilling the banjo, so I don't have to hold the banjo upright between my feet or go running back for more mud - will be something I'll look at doing.

My super taper could possibly also do such a job as well, though, maybe even better in some ways. But mud would likely have to be a little thinner than I can get away with in my banjo. It's just not quite as convenient to get it out and mudded up at times, either, as I can usually find more things to conveniently use my banjo on around a site than I can the super taper.


----------



## Steve (Mar 30, 2009)

Muddauber said:


> Why would you switch from a bazooka to a banjo?:blink:


I'm doing smaller jobs without a helper. I typically need a few guys to wipe down behind the bazooka to be effective. I do all commercial work with acoustical ceilings. Lord knows I wouldn't want be running top angle with a banjo, my shoulder hurts just thinking about it.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

JustMe said:


> Before I'd use stilts, I'd probably try to create an upgraded version of something like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InRGtm4xmSg ~
> 
> I've never used stilts and don't plan on it. An owner of our company division doesn't push them, either, as he once told me he almost really hurt himself a couple of times when using them, including almost really nailing the back of his head on the edge of a metal beam when he once went over backwards hard. Doesn't want that to happen to others.
> 
> ...


 well i don't tie up my pumps because i own many of them but never use them anymore unless it is a very small job i use a pneumatic pump which i can mix up 15 gals at a time i can fill a bazooka probably faster than you could fill your banjo.... and again the right tool for the job . you can scoot your little mini baker along as fast as you like a also own at least ten of them alone , but as far as being safe , think again , anything has a certain amount of hazard to it , i have seen many accidents on those so called safe scaffolds , in fact seen one guy collapse one when it the wheel hit a vent hole in the floor he broke both wrists.... come on admit there is no way you can string with a banjo with speed compared to a bazooka.... I probably could have 10 sheets taped and wiped out before you even had five strung out let alone wiped out .... its all in your mind  and cleaning a bazooka is a breeze ....


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm with silver on this one.... you're wrong JustMe


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

One more thing i think that i should remind you of didn't you mentioned "and one of the owners" , are you self-employed or an employee ? Personally if you are not an owner yourself how would you know what makes money and what doesn't ,,, not saying all tapers that are employees are like this because most are hard working trying to make there employer's money but there are a few within their twisted little minds that think they know everything and just do things their own way even if it is wrong ,that being the case why would they not be working for themselves ? and the y-tube thing seen that years ago had a guy that came to work for me doing the same thing I found the rest of his talents followed the same mentality he didn't last a day with me for that B.S


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

Most people that knock stilts, have never even tried them on, and their glasses are normally half empty. And in my mind, the only use for a banjo is playing a duel with some hillbilly sat on the front porch.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

This is good. From disagreement, things can sometimes be learned, if people don't get their backs up.

I'll try to get back to this either this evening, or tomorrow - I have some things I have to get done for my company all of this week.

In answer to your "are you self-employed or an employee", silverstilts, I'm always self-employed, even when I'm involved in things like I am right now - drywall finishing. I mentioned my company in a previous post, when I was having a little fun with Never-Miss and trademarked product names for his company. Mine is called Innovation Focus. I'm upgrading some systems for the company I'm doing taping for, to help improve their competitiveness and profitability. To do such, I like to involve myself in the work itself for a time, sometimes placing myself as an actual employee, to get a real feel for what the work/situation can actually be like. I've worked with too many product research and development people who try to do it from the sidelines, just watching and asking some questions. It doesn't seem to work as well that way.

I'm doing the same with some infrared asphalt repair/recycling systems. With warmer temperatures finally showing up in my area, this week is an asphalt work week.

A couple of things I'll mention before I have to get going:

The '~' I put behind the youtube video link signifies a smile, INTJ style. So don't take what I said about the video seriously.

The scaffolds I'm talking about are possibly built somewhat better than the ones you're thinking of. They're supposed to meet or exceed OSHA and ANSI standards, and are pretty pricey - 3 to 5 times more expensive than most mini-scaffolds. But I didn't use the word "safe" for them. I used "safer", as in safer when compared to stilts.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*aversion to stilts*

Hey ****** and Silverstilts. If Just Me is from Ontario it may explain his aversion to stilts as I understand they are banned there from their provincial workers compensation board. The rest of the country uses them however.

The silly video of attaching your shoes to buckets may be fine for the home handyman but would be thrown off any larger worksites as being unsafe I would think. While we use buckets at times in place of stilts for short term, again our provincial compensation board (WorkSafe BC) could fine us for using buckets.

As per going from bazooka to banjo, it makes no sense to me either.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

JustMe said:


> This is good. From disagreement, things can sometimes be learned, if people don't get their backs up.
> 
> I'll try to get back to this either this evening, or tomorrow - I have some things I have to get done for my company all of this week.
> 
> ...


 EXCUSE ME the scaffolding you use are the ones better than the ones I use ???? How in the F**k do you know what I use ??? And when you talk about Things that you are "INVOLVED IN" such as asphalt repair / recycling ,that tells me that you spend a lot of time trying to perhaps find your niche in something because you haven't it yet.... come on take your product research with that stupid REACHER of Yours and put it well , you can figure that one out .... Why don't you and Innovation Focus join a forum just for product and research ????


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

silverstilts said:


> come on admit there is no way you can string with a banjo with speed compared to a bazooka


I'm not sure where I stated that. Could you point it out.



silverstilts said:


> EXCUSE ME the scaffolding you use are the ones better than the ones I use ???? How in the F**k do you know what I use ???


I don't. That's why I used the work "possibly".



silverstilts said:


> Things that you are "INVOLVED IN" such as asphalt repair / recycling ,that tells me that you spend a lot of time trying to perhaps find your niche in something because you haven't it yet


I've been involved in the asphalt project for 2 years, and the prototypes are delivering as expected. I can't post things like pictures of them right now, due to patentability issues. And I'm well enjoying my niche.



silverstilts said:


> come on take your product research with that stupid REACHER of Yours and put it well , you can figure that one out .... Why don't you and Innovation Focus join a forum just for product and research ????


The reacher was more of a 'play around' item, which I've used so far the one time on putting up 12 corners. Whether it ever gets pulled out again from where I do stick it, will depend. On the job I used it on, we didn't have a bazooka - the job was small and the company tool crib was bare of such, with many large projects going on that were being finished all at one time. It wouldn't have gotten pulled out for the particular 12 corners I did with the banjo, anyway.

But from such messing around as with the reacher, new directions for tools can emerge. Otherwise, you usually end up with close to the same old designs. What I'm mostly working on is making power systems like your pneumatic one a better fit for the kind of interior construction work the company I'm involved with does most of.

As for joining a product r&d forum instead, I don't care too much for the more traditional ones, as they can often end up tracking one's thinking along 'same old, same old' lines. But I was dealing last night with the CEO of an innovation company out of Europe, which is why I didn't get back to this last night as promised. He wants me to consider working with him on setting up an innovation network. That's an offer I'll take a serious look at.


----------



## tapingfool (Mar 11, 2009)

I consider myself an innovative spackler, any work available?


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

JustMe Maybe you should read your last paragraph and tell me you did not insinuate your scaffolding is perhaps a better one ???? At least thats the way i took it.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

silverstilts said:


> JustMe Maybe you should read your last paragraph and tell me you did not insinuate your scaffolding is perhaps a better one ???? At least thats the way i took it.


"Possibly" means just that with me. When I said:



JustMe said:


> The scaffolds I'm talking about are possibly built somewhat better than the ones you're thinking of.


it was triggered by your comment: 



silverstilts said:


> in fact seen one guy collapse one when it the wheel hit a vent hole in the floor he broke both wrists.


It reminded me of a Chinese mfr., whose mini-scaffolds get sold under a number of different brand names. They're especially supposed to be known for things like wheels breaking.

I didn't quite know what you meant by the scaffold collapsing - if it was something like a wheel stem or frame breaking - but some specs on the ones I'm using, so you can compare the specs against yours if you want: The frames are 1 1/4" O.D., not the usual 1" O.D. The casters have 1" stems, not the usual 3/4"(?).

The scaffolds are an upgraded version of these:

http://www.falconladder.com/mini.htm

They're pretty much what's shown, except now all the platforms are 10" wide and one piece across - notched to rest on the cross members. The platforms are now also aluminum, scored on top for anti-slip, and wide on the sides for strength. All-Wall.com has pictures showing the newer platforms:

http://www.all-wall.com/acatalog/Eaglerock_Workman_Scaffold.php

The recommended load capacity is listed as 500 lbs. on their site. It's supposed to read 600 lbs, as it does on the mfr's site.

Some of their claims, like their "The working area of the platforms is 36% larger", I find a little questionable. 36% larger than which mini-scaffolds? I think mfrs. like Perry have some with even larger areas.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

good lord ..now I know!!!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

abaway said:


> I just got a betterthanever 3.5" corner flusher. I'm having trouble at the top of the corners. I'm either not able to set the tape good enough for the first 6" or the tape hooks and pulls down. I'm still having to use a ladder to fix them after I run the flusher.
> I was also having trouble with the bottom but tried it flipped over from the bottom and it set everything fine.
> 
> Is there anything I can do to get a better job at the top?


when you flush the tape give it a push I call it jag, push the tape down to set the tape the wipe it, I worked with a guy who had 10 years experience and told him to do that he said he never knew, I felt good as he was the man when it came to taping


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

abaway said:


> I just got a betterthanever 3.5" corner flusher. I'm having trouble at the top of the corners. I'm either not able to set the tape good enough for the first 6" or the tape hooks and pulls down. I'm still having to use a ladder to fix them after I run the flusher.
> I was also having trouble with the bottom but tried it flipped over from the bottom and it set everything fine.
> 
> Is there anything I can do to get a better job at the top?


Abaway...i flush tape coat with a 2.5 first...but I also use a roller...really embeds the tape so it doesn't pull so much...I still pick some corners instead of fighting with the tape...or have my helper do it


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

getplastered said:


> Abaway...is flush tape coat with a 2.5 first...but I also use a roller...really embeds the tape so it doesn't pull so much...I still pick some corners instead of fighting with the tape...or have my helper do it


Scratch that...I used to flush with 2.5 now use 3" to help get over the shoulders on first pass...then finish with 3.5 angle box...


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Whitey97 said:


> I'm with silver on this one.... you're wrong JustMe


 Stilts make money period. If I worked by the hour, I would still use them. Who the hell wants to be playing around on staging when trying to finish tape or sand ceilings.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

boco said:


> Stilts make money period. If I worked by the hour, I would still use them. Who the hell wants to be playing around on staging when trying to finish tape or sand ceilings.


I only use stilts an hour at a time, when you get older you will understand, the shock up your spine and ligaments etc... do use them but sparingly, a friend of mine I had this discussion with he refuses to use them more than an hour at a time...:thumbsup:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

boco said:


> Stilts make money period. If I worked by the hour, I would still use them. Who the hell wants to be playing around on staging when trying to finish tape or sand ceilings.


How do you work? Even sq. Ft. Price is contingent upon hours worked In Order to make profit.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> I only use stilts an hour at a time, when you get older you will understand, the shock up your spine and ligaments etc... do use them but sparingly, a friend of mine I had this discussion with he refuses to use them more than an hour at a time...:thumbsup:


 
:thumbsup:half day If I can.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

boco said:


> Stilts make money period. If I worked by the hour, I would still use them. Who the hell wants to be playing around on staging when trying to finish tape or sand ceilings.


I agree. Playing around isn't what I care to do either, unless I'm maybe trying/testing something out.

I'm not going to read back over some posts made a few years ago to see what this is all about. But I do use stilts, where it makes sense enough and seems fairly safe enough on our mostly all commercial job sites - I envy most of the pics posted here showing how clear the areas are that most work in.

The powers that be in our company don't push our having to use them, as one of them some years ago almost went through a big window when he stepped on a electrical conduit chunk and it got him going forward. Another almost brained himself on a steel girder when he went over backward, after tripping on some pipe. Btw: They weren't pro tapers, but more into things like framing and boarding, t-bar, with some taping experience as well.

Some tapers I work with don't wear them because they're in the situation Joe talks about - their legs are shot. The last job I was working on where I wore stilts for a bit, to box 8' high flats and undersides of high bulkheads, had a 30+ year taper sent to help me out with the job. He can't wear stilts anymore. Doctor's orders, he said.

And then some don't wear them because they don't have to - although I think there should be a little bit extra $ offered if one is willing to wear them. But maybe the probably higher workers compensation rates that can result - plus needed experienced workers on leave because of injuries - might make any real savings disappear, or disappear enough that it becomes not as worthwhile for the company I'm with(?)


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

my guess is there's probably more people hurt climbing up and down on whatever contraption they drag onto the job,than stilts.it's up to us to make sure our work area is clean enough to use them.most custom homes now are 9' or 10' .i would't even consider doing one these homes without them.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> :thumbsup:half day If I can.


yes I do it in intervals so on main floor stilts then run angle upstairs then stilts..


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

to run these tools properly ,leverage,confort without straining yourself,stilts give me that.i've never felt that safe using leverage off a rolling scaffold.i hear you JOE.as soon as l feel any strain,back , legs ,i'm off of them.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

b said:


> to run these tools properly ,leverage,confort without straining yourself,stilts give me that.i've never felt that safe using leverage off a rolling scaffold.i hear you JOE.as soon as l feel any strain,back , legs ,i'm off of them.


while the rest of the seniors are in pain you will be chasing all the widows


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

it's freedom 85 for me .i just won't be on stilts at that point,as for chasing the ladies,i can only hope.


----------



## Slammin simmons (Dec 25, 2020)

silverstilts said:


> well i don't tie up my pumps because i own many of them but never use them anymore unless it is a very small job i use a pneumatic pump which i can mix up 15 gals at a time i can fill a bazooka probably faster than you could fill your banjo.... and again the right tool for the job . you can scoot your little mini baker along as fast as you like a also own at least ten of them alone , but as far as being safe , think again , anything has a certain amount of hazard to it , i have seen many accidents on those so called safe scaffolds , in fact seen one guy collapse one when it the wheel hit a vent hole in the floor he broke both wrists.... come on admit there is no way you can string with a banjo with speed compared to a bazooka.... I probably could have 10 sheets taped and wiped out before you even had five strung out let alone wiped out .... its all in your mind  and cleaning a bazooka is a breeze ....


I would murder you with a banjo. I would have 10 sheets taped and wiped before you even got your pretty expensive bazooka ready, let alone your pump. I can keep 2 guys busy with a banjo. What the point in using a bazooka unless 3 or 4 guys are wiping behind you and your doing a hotel or something. Pointless


----------

